# Uber and ETIN



## Daniel1990 (Dec 19, 2016)

Can i register and drive uber without SSN, but with ITIN at NYC? Thanks


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Do you mean EIN, Employer Identification Number? I had no idea that Uber was allowing subcontracting. I thinking that insurance would be a major issue. Insurance is already going through a 3rd party, but a 4th party insured?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Do you mean EIN, Employer Identification Number? I had no idea that Uber was allowing subcontracting. I thinking that insurance would be a major issue. Insurance is already going through a 3rd party, but a 4th party insured?


Sorry, I just saw the thread title of ETIN. The ITIN should be sufficient.


----------



## Daniel1990 (Dec 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sorry, I just saw the thread title of ETIN. The ITIN should be sufficient.


i mean Individual Taxpayer Identification Number or Electronic Taxpayer Identification Number . My bad


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Daniel1990 said:


> i mean Individual Taxpayer Identification Number or Electronic Taxpayer Identification Number . My bad


No worries brother. Welcome to America.
P.S. That's an awesome picture of your son in your avatar. You must be a proud papa!


----------



## Daniel1990 (Dec 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No worries brother. Welcome to America.
> P.S. That's an awesome picture of your son in your avatar. You must be a proud papa!


thx, but it's me when i was a kid lol
Sooo hows about my question? Can i work witout ssn,but with ITIN, ETIN?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Daniel1990 said:


> thx, but it's me when i was a kid lol
> Sooo hows about my question? Can i work witout ssn,but with ITIN, ETIN?


You should. The Federal Government acknowledges you being ok. But honestly I've never come across a question like that with an independent contractor. All our government cares about is getting paid. I think it's up to Uber. And there's no telling what that friggin company thinks. But good luck!


----------

